# Dish 921 Wins Best of Innovations award at CES



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes folks while the CES has not happened yet they have already announced the Best of Innovations Winners for the next CES show.

One of the Winners was Echostar's 921.

http://www.cesweb.org/awards/innovations/innovations_2003/default.asp?boi=1

The CES Says this about the 921.


> The DISH Network DishPVR 921 combines the most sought-after home entertainment capabilities, including satellite TV, HDTV, Personal Video Recorder, Broadband, and interactive TV into an easy to use, affordable product.


For the past 2 years Dish Network's 721 won this award.

Here is a picture of the 921 will look like (not what I expected it to look like, this think looks like a mini Dish Washer or something)


----------



## bkwest (Aug 14, 2002)

I hate to say this... it looks like a pair of boobs. I personally think its UGLY. But I have no choice because its exactly what I want.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm, you are right about that, perhaps the 921's nickname can become "The Dolly"


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Honestly.....Case looks cool to me.....I like it. :righton:


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

That thing looks way thicker than a 721!


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Way more n it than a 721!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Haynes (Jul 11, 2002)

It looks like a tank. Does anyone know the weight on the unit? As well as the dimensions?


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> One of the Winners was Echostar's 921.


Pretty darn good for a product that doesn't even exist on the shelves yet, and doesn't even have a firm release date, or even a reliable tentative one.



> For the past 2 years Dish Network's 721 won this award.


And in reality which PVR is better?

That's why I don't believe in CES awards anymore.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The bigger something is, the more likely it is to go bad, the more to go wrong with it. It is so big because of the big hard drive. Imagine how hard it would be not to have that damaged during shipping and handeling.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

hard drives generally don't increase in physical size just because of space/size.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Then I wonder why it is so much larger? Because of the HD capabilities? Maybe they can get the size reduced before release, its doubtful though. The 501 and 508 is the size of what the older Dish receivers used to be.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *The bigger something is, the more likely it is to go bad, the more to go wrong with it. It is so big because of the big hard drive. Imagine how hard it would be not to have that damaged during shipping and handeling. *


Not really. Hard drives have steadily increased in capacity but have not increased in physical size. They have merely increased in density. Whether this translates into decreased reliability, it's hard to tell. I'm thinking it didn't.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Maybe larger makes cooling easier? The denser you pack stuff togther the bigger the cooling problems.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

There should be a requirement that to win the award that the product acutally has to be shipping. No fair giving an award to vaporware.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am thinking that with the size of that unit that there may be 2 hard drives in the unit.

I can't think of no other reason why it would be so big.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

I hope they make it in black.

I wonder what their definition of affordable is? Sounds promising at least.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

But ... uhh ... size ... doesn't ahem, .... matter ... right???


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *Maybe larger makes cooling easier? The denser you pack stuff togther the bigger the cooling problems. *


Maybe they wanted something to look impressive for the show.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I agree winning awards when it doesn't exist is stupid on CES's part, basically hypes up something even more that a consumer can't have. I can't imagine it will come in black the 721 doesn't. Someone at DIsh must think that consumers love this silver stuff in their high end stuff. Might be nice next to a Wega TV, but not next to 5 other black components. Atleast give a choice like a lot of the new sony gear, silver or black..


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Maybe Dish is gonna surprise us and release it in January, right around CES time.

The size really doesn't bother me as much as the silver. I guess we that wanted black could somehow paint it or screen it black.

Either way, I'm gonna own one..... one day.


----------



## Greg Haynes (Jul 11, 2002)

Does anybody know what MSRP would be? I think I remember somebody mentioning it earlier on a different thread but don't remember.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Maybe Dish is getting smart with this box and made the box big for...could it be... possibly....for expansion? Nah! Dish would never go for that.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

I looks like the toaster my Mom had in the 50's.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like 721, only taller. Perhaps about the size of the RCA HD 100, which does not have PVR capabillity.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill D _
> * Atleast give a choice like a lot of the new sony gear, silver or black.. *


DirecTV's HDVR2 and sony SAT-T60 are only available in silver.....


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Still no separate buttons for slow-motion and frame advance. The hack that they are using now on 721 is understandable given that the unti first came out without those features but it is completely unacceptable for a new until like this one


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Originally posted by Jacob S:

_"The bigger something is, the more likely it is to go bad, the more to go wrong with it."_

Somehow, I missed that in engineering class. 

_"It is so big because of the big hard drive."_

Jacob, are we, uh, still talking about the 921 here? :lol:

_"Imagine how hard it would be not to have that damaged during shipping and handeling. _

Uuh, never mind 

Awsome display of facts & logic!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

I like the quote about the 921 being "an easy to use and affordable product." What a laugh?! I've heard estimates of anywhere from $1500 to $2000 for MSRP; that's their idea of affordable?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

I wonder if it will work just as well as the other E* PVR's?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I will place an order when they are ready. I have a 6000 & a 721 on the same TV so I can PVR and watch HD, it will be nice only having one receiver.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bkwest _
> *I hate to say this... it looks like a pair of boobs. I personally think its UGLY. *


Quick! Somebody check this guy's (?) pulse!


----------

